# What do you feed your fish Poll



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

*What do you feed your fish?*​
Flake1333.33%Pellets2564.10%guppies/goldfish/live00.00%other12.56%


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

What do you feed your fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

NLS Cichlid Formula.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

DJRansome said:


> NLS Cichlid Formula.


+1


----------



## herb (Mar 23, 2003)

i feed my fish a little of all of the above, flake (all kinds of flake), nls pellets, other pellets, various freeze dried foods, I give them lots of variety they never know what is for supper.

herb


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

Does anyone feed thier fish guppies? Why or why not?


----------



## herb (Mar 23, 2003)

I have a small colony of guppies (2 years) in my front tank, so far they have not seen them as a food source, so in a way yes i do. My suggestion with live feeder fish is know your source, make sure they are disease free.

herb


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They aren't very nutritious and they can introduce disease. My fish get their occasional live fish treat when a tankmate spawns/eggs hatch.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 11, 2006)

blairo1 said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > NLS Cichlid Formula.
> ...


+2


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

A frozen food smorgasbord:
Mysis Shrimp
Blood worms
Plankton
Krill

and NLS


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

NLS and Spirulina flakes


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

> DJRansome wrote:
> NLS Cichlid Formula.
> 
> +1
> ...


 +3


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i feed them flakes, frozen daphnia and cyclops, NLS, those red tetra pellet things(no idea what they were called)

variety is always good


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check out this thread in the Malawi forum about feeder fish.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=178328


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Primarily Ken's cichlid pellets, but I supplement with frozen spirulina/bloodworms and frozen shrimp.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

High quality food. Flake and pellet.

Live food... black worms, live guppies ( that I have bred in my tanks )

Frozen food.... mysis etc

Basically anything that they will eat


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

Good thread from the malawi forum. Thanks.


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

NLS pellets, omega flakes, HBH pellets, dried seaweed, freeze dried plankton and krill, live black worms, live brine shrimp...and several paracyp juvies got mistaken for food a couple months ago.


----------

